# Summer Exercise program for 2008



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You might want to take it easy at first, then do it faster as you become more proficient.

Always consult your doctor before starting any exercise program!

Here goes:

SCROLL DOWN... 
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
 NOW SCROLL UP.

That's enough for the first day. Great job.

Have a Chocolate.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, I'm worn out now!!

Where's the dairy milk??

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Oh, I'm worn out now!!
> 
> Where's the dairy milk??
> 
> :lol:


I'll get you a chair Penny 

Standard Dairy Milk or Fruit & Nut? :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just pure dairy milk. Can't understand these people that like it with bits in!!

:lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Do they do such things as left-handed mouses ?....it's just that I'd like to work the other hand now, or I'll end up hands which are aesthetically out of proportion :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

still scrolling


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> still scrolling


Stop now and have that choccy before your tire yourself out!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After doing this for an hour a day since it was posted I have one finger five time the size of the rest .Does anyone have any other exercises?


----------

